
Telegram Founder on WhatsApp Hacks: Backdoors Are Camouflaged as Security Flaws - bassaf
https://news.softpedia.com/news/telegram-founder-on-whatsapp-hacks-backdoors-are-camouflaged-as-security-flaws-529063.shtml
======
detaro
Please submit the original source, not an article reporting that some else
made a blog post.

Also a dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22200300](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22200300)

------
nathanaldensr
This article reads like an advertisement. There's nothing really new here.

------
derision
I wonder if this is why there's so many "vulnerabilities" in Intel CPUs?

~~~
apfsx
Within the past 10 years I've lost my sense of even the slightest security.
Not as if that security ever existed in the first place, just that I was much
less aware of the possibilities. I feel like the vulnerabilities that we've
seen on Intel CPU's is just the tip of the iceberg. Maybe within a decade or
two we'll see that no Intel CPU was ever safe and high level agencies have
literally since the beginning had access to these vulnerabilities.

I mean some of the stuff we've seen is terrifying. Malware that infects the
Management Engine of the Intel CPU that survives regardless of OS you install
or hardware you change? I'm afraid these aren't even 1% of what is and has
been capable since the beginning that we don't know about.

~~~
BlueTemplar
IME + Snowden = All your Intels are belong to US

------
nickik
For somebody that makes an app that doesnt even use e2e 99% of the time, he
should stfu.

~~~
drcross
What good is e2e encryption if it's backdoored?

~~~
nickik
First of all he should have some sliver of prove and not just complain about
things that are the same on his software.

And if he was serious about it and not just bs marketing he could actually
recommend an app that is actually significantly improving on the security.

